# pricing of nifty fifty lens (canon)



## sirsteezo (Jan 7, 2008)

I couldn't find anything on the forum about nifty fifty lens for a canon rebel

anybody know how much they go for brand new?

-Steven


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you mean the 50 mm?  I paid 113.00 at future shop.   Nifty.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 7, 2008)

80$ at amazon\adorama. if you spend more then 100 you are a fool.<sorry that came out very wrong, just ment it is CHEAP


----------



## leaving0hio (Jan 7, 2008)

It is cheap.. I think I paid $90 for mine after tax and everything, because I was so insistent on getting it new, and I bought it from a store for instant gratification.  But I've seen them go used at my local store for around $65 - $70.  It's worth every penny though.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's $75 at B&H right now.  (New)


----------



## bellacat (Jan 8, 2008)

why get that over this one? I really would love to know. I have been saving up for a 55mm myself.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12140-USA/Canon_2515A003_50mm_f_1_4_USM_Autofocus.html


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 8, 2008)

bellacat said:


> why get that over this one? I really would love to know. I have been saving up for a 55mm myself.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/12140-USA/Canon_2515A003_50mm_f_1_4_USM_Autofocus.html


Because it's $200 cheaper.  I have the 1.4 and love it.  People seem to really like the 1.8 too.  If you have the money, I'd get the 1.4, if not maybe the 1.8 is for you.

The 1.4 has more aperture blades, so the bokeh is smoother, and build quality is much better.  If I was on a tight budget I wouldn't hesitate to get the 1.8 though.


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 8, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Because it's $200 cheaper.  I have the 1.4 and love it.  People seem to really like the 1.8 too.  If you have the money, I'd get the 1.4, if not maybe the 1.8 is for you.
> 
> The 1.4 has more aperture blades, so the bokeh is smoother, and build quality is much better.  If I was on a tight budget I wouldn't hesitate to get the 1.8 though.



I was just about to ask what the difference was between the 1.4 and 1.8 but saw what you wrote! 

thanks for the help guys/gals. I think I'll get the one from b&H...I was watching one on ebay...but, eh I want a brand new one.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 8, 2008)

The 1.8 is great...however I'd try to get the older version somewhere if you can.  The newer version feels like a toy and is all plastic (body that is, not glass).  The old one at least have the metal mounting.  Both are pretty loud on auto focus, and neither feels that great on manual.  Also, when dealing with such a large aperture (1.4 or 1.8) you want something that will focus spot on...otherwise your image is out of focus bigtime.


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 8, 2008)

Do I need to purchase a filter as well?


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, that all depends.  If you get the 1.8, you're spending like maybe $80.  Some say cheap $15 filters make a lens soft.  It wouldn't make sense to pay a lot of money to protect your $80 lens.  If you get the 1.4 I'd get a decent filter...but that's just me.


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 8, 2008)

gotcha. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## bellacat (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks for the info too. I can totally afford the 1.8 right now and it will get me by until i can really get the 1.4. I saw that one in a local shop and it is a sweet lens.


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Jan 8, 2008)

sigh. i paid the most.


-fool


----------



## Jayson Prentice (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a great lens (50 mk II) and is well worth the $50-$80 that you'll spend on it.  I just bought one from a wedding photographer that used it for one wedding, $60 shipped is all I payed for that one and it is just like it was new out of the box.  Very sharp!


----------

